# Trapped in my head



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

I feel like I'm trapped in my mind and forced to watch a movie. I'm constantly thinking about DP/not being real/everything is made up. And by constant I mean it's the only thing I think about. Everyone around me goes on like it's nothing and I don't know what to do. I sleep constantly because that's the only way the thoughts will go away. I'm just sitting here all by myself crying because I have no fucking clue what to do. My family keeps asking me about college and a job and those are the few moments I don't think about DP, but then I feel like the shittiest kid ever because of my DP.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Classic DP, but it's not always to blame. For example, I've been sleeping pretty badly lately so I know its making me feel worse for no reason lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Frick I'd recommend you try some grounding techniques or different ways to distract yourself (which in effect is grounding anyway). Being totally stuck in your head like this is classic DPD and yes, it sucks!.. Sometimes I just used to head off for a walk when I noticed I was stuck in my head. It's incredible how quickly things change when just putting one foot in front of the other.

Even though it may not seem like it; it's actually a really good thing you can identify and put into words what's happening. That alone is very empowering. You've made a powerful step towards overcoming DPD. Awareness is a powerful tool, b/c if you can stop and identify what's happening, you can start to actively work on it to reduce it.

As you progress with your understanding, and find the different things that work for you and make you feel better, you can keep adding to your 'toolbox' to combat this condition. It's like a snowball rolling down a hill in a way&#8230;

Hope that helps...


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

What you do is say to yourself: fuck DP, I'm still cute as hell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

Just some other thoughts about this...

When I feel myself trapped in my head or that fuzzy feeling of disconnection/dissociation.. I do a little 'check in' with my body. I ask, 'how do I feel', 'what do I feel', 'why do I feel like this', 'what happened to make me feel like this', 'can I identify what it was that shifted me to this place' ie 'what triggered me'?

For instance, I know how anxiety manifests in my body; how anxiety is 'expressed' in my body. I pay attention to that feeling, b/c I don't like it and I want it out of my life. If I need to, I use my 'tools' to reduce it, and equally important I take steps to understand what made me feel anxious in the first place&#8230; could be as simple as listening to a certain type of music. I can do something about that now, b/c I'm aware. I can go and turn the music off, or walk out of the room.. That's empowering!


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

I love all of you right now <3


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

You explain DP, so perfectly. Thats exactly how it makes your thoughts work. Where its all about dp and nothing else matters. And this is what makes recovery hard for most people, because the only way to overcome this is to accept that you main thought is yes dp, but you have to engage in other things( with the elephant in the room,dp) and continue to work on way you are suffering from dp in the first place.


----------

